
The 6502 Gets Microprogrammable Instructions (1980) - ingve
http://www.wiz-worx.com/resume/byte8010.htm
======
wang_li
Reminds me of SWEET16, written by Woz for the Apple II line.

[http://www.6502.org/source/interpreters/sweet16.htm](http://www.6502.org/source/interpreters/sweet16.htm)

~~~
pvg
SWEET 16 is mentioned in the article. This thing is more accurately 'Hardware-
assisted software interrupts (or TRAPS) for the 6502' except that title would
have probably caused the editors at Dr. Dobbs to kick the author in the shin.

------
colomon
Does anyone know what the author (Dennette A. Harrod) is up to today? Some
quick web searches showed his homepage[1] was updated in 2010, but his resume
doesn't have anything more recent than 1994. I got curious when I saw his
resume included work on CAD standards that have been a regular reference for
me for the last twenty years...

[1]
[http://www.waterholes.com/~dennette/](http://www.waterholes.com/~dennette/)

~~~
fernly
Did a bit of casual internet stalking and found LinkedIn[1] and Facebook[2]
and wikipedia user page[3]. The Facebook was updated with birthday wishes in
February but nothing recent.

[1] [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dennette-
harrod/0/b12/623](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dennette-harrod/0/b12/623)

[2]
[https://www.facebook.com/dennette.harrod](https://www.facebook.com/dennette.harrod)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Dennette](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Dennette)

------
apo
>The following is a hypertext version of a scanned document. The original
article was published in BYTE Volume 5, Number 10 (October 1980) pages
282-285. Since I am the original author, and it appeared in print over 15
years ago, I do not need McGraw Hill's permission to reproduce it here. With
this publication on the World Wide Web, I hereby re-establish my copyright.

Unless the author retained copyright, he's probably infringing.

~~~
vidarh
Or he is referring to clauses in his contracts; it's not that unusual for
contracts to let copyright revert after a certain time period.

------
to3m
See also: the KimKlone -
[http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/KimKlone/Kimklone_shor...](http://laughtonelectronics.com/Arcana/KimKlone/Kimklone_short_summary.html)

